# Another round of mystery wood



## BBEpoxy (Jan 25, 2020)

Same deal as last time guys. Chemical plant cut it down, I stole it! No pics of leafs. Southeast Louisiana.

...will post better grain and bark shots shortly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 25, 2020)

Silver maple is my guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 25, 2020)

Agree with Timr. Looks like spalted maple logs that have been sitting around for a while. Seems you got them at good time to get some nice looking boards. 

Btw, what chainsaw make & model is that on the mill?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

More pics


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Agree with Timr. Looks like spalted maple logs that have been sitting around for a while. Seems you got them at good time to get some nice looking boards.
> 
> Btw, what chainsaw make & model is that on the mill?


G070 105cc 36”

Saw Powerhead:

https://m.huztl.net/105cc-Holzfform...ble-With-070-090-MAGNUM-Chainsaw-p435087.html


Ripping chain: .404 PITCH .063 GAUGE – G730-3 - Granberg International


Standard chain:



https://m.huztl.net/m-product-detail.html?goods_id=579513


Bar:



https://m.huztl.net/m-product-detail.html?goods_id=579509


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Agree with Timr. Looks like spalted maple logs that have been sitting around for a while. Seems you got them at good time to get some nice looking boards.
> 
> Btw, what chainsaw make & model is that on the mill?


The entire rig was like $650 brand new. Power head, bar, chains, and mill included. It’s a Chinese’s clone of the Stihl 070. My only dislike is its heavy as hell, but it will chew through absolutely any thing you put in front of it.


----------



## djg (Jan 26, 2020)

Interesting you're using the ATV to pull the mill through the log? What mill is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

djg said:


> Interesting you're using the ATV to pull the mill through the log? What mill is that?


Lol hell no, that’s just what I used to anchor the mill. Mill is the standard one from Amazon($110)

I use this boat winch:
TR Industrial 600 lb. Trailer Winch


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

Why the F don’t Amazon links work here?


----------



## TimR (Jan 26, 2020)

Good info on your setup Brody. I don’t see what you’re talking about though on using the boat winch to anchor the mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

I’m using the XMR as an anchor, just so happened that this time I anchored to the XMR winch cable. 

The boat winch is mounted to the mill. I attach the cable on the boat winch to the anchor(XMR). Then just crank the boat winch along and I pulls the saw through effortlessly.


----------



## TimR (Jan 26, 2020)

That’s pretty clever. So, does that mean it’s a bit of work pushing the saw thru to mill like that? I know cutting a short log in half in endgrain direction is not very quick but don’t know effectiveness using the rip chain.


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

Don’t know, never tried it without. I’d think the species would be a major factor in how hard it would be to push.

my 7yo finishes this one off:
https://fbwat.ch/17mAcoVrILS48xFd


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Why the F don’t Amazon links work here?


I don't know!! Works for me
Amazon


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

Try this again...
VBENLEM Chainsaw Mill Planking...


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 26, 2020)

This is what I get every time I post an Amazon link


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2020)

@ripjack13 is a link posting guru... maybe he can help with the Amazon issue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2020)

.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## djg (Jan 26, 2020)

Ok I see you use the winch, but I still think you'd cut faster if you used the ATV

Seriously, I like the price of your setup and obviously you did some research before buying that Chinese saw. But I wonder how hard it is to get parts for it-say sprockets? if I had such a setup, I could play around more with some of the logs I find.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2020)

When you copied and paste the Amazon address you gotta remove the very first "https://" where it now starts with the "www"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> This is what I get every time I post an Amazon link
> View attachment 178323





DKMD said:


> @ripjack13 is a link posting guru... maybe he can help with the Amazon issue



In order to post a link from amazon, you need to delete the beginning of the link. The part where it says, https:// needs to be deleted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 27, 2020)

djg said:


> I still think you'd cut faster if you used the ATV


lol yes, the XMR is an absolute beast! I went from a Honda 680 to the Can-Am XMR 570, the difference is like going from 12v power wheels to a dune buggy! I also had to modify a lot of the 680 just to make it half way capable, whenever you do that and start pushing parts past what they are designed for you start breaking crap left and right. Specifically axels in my case, once a month. The XMR is engineered for heavy mud riding, and it excels at it. All I did was install a winch.



djg said:


> how hard it is to get parts for it-say sprockets


When I say this is a clone, I mean it. Its an exact copy of a Stihl 070. Meaning that if you went to a Stihl dealer and ordered the parts it would be a direct match for your Chinese saw, a G070 in this case. But you can also order the same exact parts from the Chinese dealer for 1/2 price, downside is a 1-2 week delivery time.

I will tell you that I have never put this clone parts theory to the test yet because neither saw has ever broken. For the price I paid, if one would blow up tomorrow id order another without hesitation. Im on a bunch of FaceBook groups dedicated to these saws, I do trust the guys on there. Trust is not something I would usually use to describe anything on FaceBook but so far they have not steered me wrong yet.

Don't take my word for it, I encourage you to read up on it and challenge everything I said above^.

This is where im buying from: 
https://www.huztl.net/


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 27, 2020)

All you have to do is look up the saw being cloned and all the parts pop up.


----------



## djg (Jan 28, 2020)

If you ever need another ripping chain Bailey's has it a little cheaper:
https://www.baileysonline.com/woodl...43rp-104-drive-links-43rp104-wpl-43rp104.html

I wish I'd seen this two years ago, I might have bought this package. Still, I'm a little hesitant buying Chinese products.


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 29, 2020)

djg said:


> If you ever need another ripping chain Bailey's has it a little cheaper:
> https://www.baileysonline.com/woodl...43rp-104-drive-links-43rp104-wpl-43rp104.html
> 
> I wish I'd seen this two years ago, I might have bought this package. Still, I'm a little hesitant buying Chinese products.


Awesome, thanks! I do go through a lot of them.

I hear you on the China thing, at first I was very hesitant as well. China has earned their "cheap Chinese crap" reputation! But I firmly believe these saws are different. Ive run the crap out of them, and milling is about the hardest service to run a saw in, so far nothing has broken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow, those chainsaw prices are crazy cheap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 30, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Wow, those chainsaw prices are crazy cheap!


Just shows you how much stihl marks em up! At these prices they are damn near disposable saws lol. Breaks? Buy another lol


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2020)

Brody, I visited your facebook page. You proved that you are a true Cajun. Working barefoot, and you're also in Fontenot country. heheheh
If any of you haven't visited his fb page yet, it's a treat. His work with the epoxies is educational. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 2, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Brody, I visited your facebook page. You proved that you are a true Cajun. Working barefoot, and you're also in Fontenot country. heheheh
> If any of you haven't visited his fb page yet, it's a treat. His work with the epoxies is educational. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


What FB page?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> What FB page?



At the bottom of every post you have in this thread has a link to your FB page starting with, * Species and Job portfolio:* and continues with your link. If it's not yours, find the guy that added this to the bottom of your threads and thank him or her. ...........Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2020)

Here is another.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=599285830823476




............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 2, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> At the bottom of every post you have in this thread has a link to your FB page starting with, * Species and Job portfolio:* and continues with you link. If it's not yours, find the guy that added this to the bottom of your threads and thank him or her. ...........Jerry (in Tucson)


Oh, my bad! Never post without your coffee folks! 

I thought you were suggesting I visit someone else’s page! The Fontenot part through me off!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=599285830823476


----------



## BBEpoxy (Feb 2, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Here is another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, thank you! I’m about to climb in some balls deep freezing cold water again, brains a bit slow right now!

Check back this evening please, got something special coming!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey Marck, or even Tony, if either one of you can delete these 2 failures above, I would appreciate it......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 2, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Oh, my bad! *Never post without your coffee folks! *
> 
> I thought you were suggesting I visit someone else’s page! The Fontenot part through me off!


That line in bold above should read, Never post without your Boudin, folks. Boy, I miss that stuff.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

